# Kauai Maintenance Fees & Special Assessments 2012-2014



## Kauai Kid (Dec 3, 2011)

From the Na Pali Kauai Club 2012 maintenance assessment:

Hanalei Bay Resort $1258 MF +$600/yr SA for 2012, 2013, 2014

Pahio $1275 MF

Alii Kai Resort $879 MF + Estimated SA of $2000 in 2013

Na Pali Kauai Club $736 MF

Note that Na Pali Kauai Club is one of three management organizations for the Alii Kai Resort. 


Sterling[/SIZE]
[/SIZE]


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 3, 2011)

Sterling - Can you please clarify?  There are several Pahio resorts, and they are part of the Wyndham system - not the the Na Pali Kauai Club, so I don't understand why the the Na Pali Kauai Club would be making this announcement - when Pahio/Wyndham hasn't.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 3, 2011)

NPP is making the announcement obviously to show their maintenance fees are less. 

The newsletter didn't specify which Pahio, but would expect it is the one at Princeville.  




Sterling


----------



## ouaifer (Dec 3, 2011)

Kauai Kid said:


> NPP is making the announcement obviously to show their maintenance fees are less.
> 
> The newsletter didn't specify which Pahio, but would expect it is the one at Princeville.
> 
> ...



_No Special Assessments for Pahio for 2012.  Check your PAHIO maintenance fee billing and attached letter/statement._


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 3, 2011)

Kauai Kid said:


> NPP is making the announcement obviously to show their maintenance fees are less.
> 
> The newsletter didn't specify which Pahio, but would expect it is the one at Princeville.
> Sterling



Sterling - Your title makes is appear that you are listing resorts that have special assessments.  If you don't mind, I am going to edit it.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 4, 2011)

Just delete the whole thing..

Sterling


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 4, 2011)

Kauai Kid said:


> Just delete the whole thing..
> 
> Sterling



I don't want to do that - it's good info.!  Just needed a little clarifying.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 5, 2011)

The title indicates both MF and SA for some resorts and just MF for others.

I don't see how it could be any clearer but go ahead and change the title.

Sterling


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 5, 2011)

Sterling - I already changed it.  Your original title only said:





> 'Pending *Special Assessments* 2012-2014'


  It gave me quite a fright when I saw Pahio on the list!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 27, 2011)

Kauai Kid said:


> From the Na Pali Kauai Club 2012 maintenance assessment:
> 
> Hanalei Bay Resort $1258 MF +$600/yr SA for 2012, 2013, 2014
> 
> ...




I met with Ron Wright, the original developer of Alii Kai, when we were there in December 2011.  

He showed me the remodeled unit which is beautiful.  

When pressed about the special assessment to pay for the upgrade he said the numbers hadn't been crunched but it would  be much less than $2k since much of the expense would be covered by reserve funds.   

Sterling


----------

